# Tyre Age. When Wouldn't You Buy?



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Having just seen Jean-Luc's pictures and posting of their 5 year old Michelin tyres prompted me to ask the members the following questions.


Okay, you need a new tyre or tyres, you visit your local dealer, he shows you several brand new tyres, however with your knowledge of how to 'date ' a tyre you work out they are 6 months, 1 year or older since manufactured.

At what age would you demand a discount ?

What % discount would you expect for how 'old'?

Finally how 'old' would the tyre have to be before you refused regardless of any discount to buy it?

Mick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I wouldn't accept them if older than 6 months Mick, even if offered a small discount.
All the messing about it takes getting new tyres, researching first, ordering, time off work to fit etc etc.

Its probably ok if you're retired(like a lot on here, can you tell i,m jealous   ) and have the time.

Tell them you want brand new manufactured ones.

Mine are 5 years old this year, june or july i think, but in excellent condition, i cover em when not using, treat twice a year with rubber/tyre enhancer and check regularly for damage/cracks etc.
I,m leaving them on a while yet, i,ve read the points for and against.

Next ones will be winters as these continental vanco's are rubbish in mud.

Paul.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tyres*

Have just been through the mind numbing excercise of replacing my 6 yr old tyres Michelin with some Continental Vanco " camping tyres "

I must of phoned 6 dealers and checked on line sites for the best deals etc , i ended up 3 miles from where i live at Kwick fit and paid £405.00 having got them to price check against someone near where i work.

Inspected the tyres before fitting , good for motorway work ,. where in my humble opinion they earn their reputation.

certainly haggle for discount if they are over 6 months old.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

I was told by my Tyre suppliers (National) that they stock nothing over 6 months old. The local staff surmised they were then moved down the retail chain.
This would equate with good SPC where you should turn over the complete stock twice yearly and achieve 97% of demand from stock.

Better to order and wait a couple of days to get new tyres.

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Dont forget if tyres have been stored correctly they will not age very much compared to been fitted to a vehicle out side.

Richard...


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far keep them coming in 

*Any tyre dealer members willing to advise us, Do you have them on a 6 month sale or return basis with the manufacturer?*

RichardnGill,

I don't exactly know what 'Stored Correctly' means, under cover and out of the sun? So if your new set of tyres HAVE been stored 'correctly' where would YOU draw the line regarding my initial questions?

We recently returned from a two year tour of the USA & Canada, at a local Jeep dealership I looked at a rack of Brand New tyres still bearing labels and noted one tyre bore the the DOT code 1404 indicating that tyre was manufactured in the 14th WEEK of 2004 or 8th April 2004 8O 8O, now could that be the reason why you see so many tyre carcases lying about on American I roads or free ways

Mick :?:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Interesting how this might equate to remold tyres which of course use the carcass of tyres that are undoubtedly several years old. From my recollection the speed ratings for remolds were reduced but it used to be a way of life for commercial tyres to be retreaded. Anyway stop worrying about making them last for the rest of your life and get out there and do your best to wear them out by using your motorhome.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Anyway stop worrying about making them last for the rest of your life and get out there and do your best to wear them out by using your motorhome.


Traveller, This thread isn't about one trying to squeeze as much life out of your motor home tyres, its about buying a new item which may NOT be new and which has a life expectancy that could seriously effect your LIFE.

The Goodyear tyres currently fitted to my MH according to Goodyear have a life expectancy of 5 years, 7 years MAX so when I buy new tyres I don't what ones that may be 6 months or years old.

I paid a lot for my MH which is also our home as we are full time touring :wink: so keeping it in one piece and not smashed up or rolled over due to a blow out is of prime importance.

Some people are prepared to bury their head in the sand and to hell with the consequences to themselves and others I'm NOT.

Mick


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Mick,

My tyres are original fit and at 27000 miles still have loads of tread left, but are nearing their 'use by' date.

so, on replacement, i'd want new tyres, no more than a couple of months old, as they will 'time-out' before they 'wear-out'

For the car, however, i wouldn't bother, as they will wear out first!

David

ps i assume you're using truck tyres on your RV?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

... of course, if they do fail prematurely - they may well have lasted you the rest of your life....

I'll get my coat 

Regards,
John


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

David,

Our RV is fitted from new with Goodyear 275/70R22.5 G670 RV tyres which according to Goodyear feature


> Anti-oxidant and anti-ozonant compounds help guard against weather cracking


 See >> Here << and are only available in the USA 

Whilst in the States we met many RV owners and all said that they have yet to speak to a tyre dealer who has changed a worn out tyre on an RV. 

Mick


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Mick,

Just wondered why RV'ers don't use ordinary truck tyres when changing, instead of the more expensive RV specific ones?

On another tack, what's the difference between an old tyre and 100 used condoms?


















One's a Goodyear and the other's a brilliant year!

David


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Mick

I think the life expectancy from Goodyear is probably a guesstimate based on the replacement statistics gathered by them rather than a statistical failure rate they have encountered. They would do well to emphasise the importance of regular inspections of their tyres by the user particularly if the tyre has been subjected to and impact from a curb or pothole that can lead to structural failure. My tyres each carry a load of nearly one ton each and demand a healthy respect. It is not easy to inspect the inner sidewalls but it is the outer ones that are more prone to knocks. Sorry to have touched a sensitive area regarding wearing them out but it does seem that in this era of bio degradable rubber products (It started with elastic bands) something is being added to make these things crumble away with time. Anyway relying on an annual service or MOT to flag up a tyre problem is unlikely to be regular enough to spot a potential failure several months down the line. It just occurs to me that my leveling ramps with that lip at the end that I rest against may not be the kindest thing to do for any length of time.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Mick,
> 
> Just wondered why RV'ers don't use ordinary truck tyres when changing, instead of the more expensive RV specific ones?


David, When the time comes to replace our 6x 275/70R22.5 tyres any suitable tyre a dealer can suggest will be considered. 

Oh, the 'Joke' was great :lol:

Mick


----------

